# Faugheen



## bonny (16 November 2019)

Who would have thought he could come back as a chaser ? What a horse !


----------



## Clodagh (16 November 2019)

Isnâ€™t he just. Paul Townsendâ€™s balance and skill saved the day though. 
Will be fascinating to see what he does in the future.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 November 2019)

His jumping was none too impressive but then he had days when he could barely jump a hurdle either. 

Hopefully a few more schooling rounds in beginners chases will set him right for handicap company.


----------



## bonny (16 November 2019)

EKW said:



			His jumping was none too impressive but then he had days when he could barely jump a hurdle either. 

Hopefully a few more schooling rounds in beginners chases will set him right for handicap company.
		
Click to expand...

What rubbish you talk sometimes !


----------



## Clodagh (16 November 2019)

Even PT said he did the same with hurdles. (On occasion).
I think it is good he can contonue in racing as long as he is enjoying it, and he looked to be.

Now Douvan - he was amazing!


----------



## humblepie (16 November 2019)

Faugheen and Douvan fabulous to see them back


----------



## Tihamandturkey (16 November 2019)

Faugheen owes no one a penny - why risk him over fences now it makes no sense IMO ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 November 2019)

Tihama said:



			Faugheen owes no one a penny - why risk him over fences now it makes no sense IMO ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree, same with their desperation to keep bringing Douvan back and "hoping he stays sound" same owners as well. It's not like you're "condemning" them to a boring life of retirement especially with the ROR schemes


----------



## bonny (16 November 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I completely agree, same with their desperation to keep bringing Douvan back and "hoping he stays sound" same owners as well. It's not like you're "condemning" them to a boring life of retirement especially with the ROR schemes
		
Click to expand...

You really think both of them would be happier doing dressage ? Even after both of them came back with a win ....


----------



## Tihamandturkey (16 November 2019)

I wouldn't suggest dressage - can't imagine anything worse for them but I'm sure they would both rather not break their necks running over fences when they have nothing left to prove


----------



## bonny (16 November 2019)

That might be a point but they didnâ€™t break their necks, they both appeared to be happy to be back


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 November 2019)

I'm not a fan of sending such older horses first time chasing but the level of those beginners chases was such that they could ebasically have a public schooling session and win some prize money. If they do a few more they will be able to hunt around again without too much pressure - unless they bump into an exceptional surprise rival. 

It got the publicity the owner wanted.


----------



## bonny (16 November 2019)

EKW said:



			I'm not a fan of sending such older horses first time chasing but the level of those beginners chases was such that they could ebasically have a public schooling session and win some prize money. If they do a few more they will be able to hunt around again without too much pressure - unless they bump into an exceptional surprise rival. 

It got the publicity the owner wanted.
		
Click to expand...

Must have been a relief for them to win all that money with him today ! I thought it a strange way to go with faugheen and Iâ€™m sure a lot of us worried about him but it was great seeing him back, enjoying himself and if he still wants to race then I see no reason why not.


----------



## Clodagh (17 November 2019)

bonny said:



			Must have been a relief for them to win all that money with him today ! I thought it a strange way to go with faugheen and Iâ€™m sure a lot of us worried about him but it was great seeing him back, enjoying himself and if he still wants to race then I see no reason why not.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, both him and Douvan looked happy and well and pleased to be there.
Now Yanworth has just won the XC at Punchestown, he looked great.
Some horses should be retired, poor old Whisper scrubbing round in handicaps and coming way down the field, let the poor old boy go hunting or have some fun.


----------



## Mariposa (17 November 2019)

I'm just so pleased he got round safely - and bar those couple of (big) mistakes he did fly around. As long as he's happy and going well, I can understand why they're keeping him in train ( although if he was mine I'd have retired him!)  I thought Douvan was fantastic, clear the engine is still there!

One thing I've taken away from this weekend is what a beautiful rider Charlie Deutsch is - he gave Achille such a gorgeous ride, such lovely hands and sits so quietly.


----------



## bonny (17 November 2019)

Mariposa said:



			I'm just so pleased he got round safely - and bar those couple of (big) mistakes he did fly around. As long as he's happy and going well, I can understand why they're keeping him in train ( although if he was mine I'd have retired him!)  I thought Douvan was fantastic, clear the engine is still there!

One thing I've taken away from this weekend is what a beautiful rider Charlie Deutsch is - he gave Achille such a gorgeous ride, such lovely hands and sits so quietly.
		
Click to expand...

They actually both made two mistakes and only one of them was having his first chase after hurdling for years ! I wish people could just appreciate such horses while we can.....they can be a long time retired !


----------



## Tihamandturkey (17 November 2019)

bonny said:



			They actually both made two mistakes and only one of them was having his first chase after hurdling for years ! I wish people could just appreciate such horses while we can.....they can be a long time retired !
		
Click to expand...



They can be a long time dead too - all for an owner's ego trip


----------



## bonny (17 November 2019)

Tihama said:



			They can be a long time dead too - all for an owner's ego trip
		
Click to expand...

So, if you owned racehorses, what would you do with them ?


----------



## Tihamandturkey (17 November 2019)

bonny said:



			So, if you owned racehorses, what would you do with them ?
		
Click to expand...

In this case i'd appreciate what they had achieved and give them the retirement from racing that they deserve.


----------



## bonny (17 November 2019)

Tihama said:



			In this case i'd appreciate what they had achieved and give them the retirement from racing that they deserve.
		
Click to expand...

And do what with them ? You do know that Douvan is only 9 ?


----------



## Mariposa (17 November 2019)

bonny said:



			They actually both made two mistakes and only one of them was having his first chase after hurdling for years ! I wish people could just appreciate such horses while we can.....they can be a long time retired !
		
Click to expand...

True, and as I said - I totally understand why Faugheen's still in training and I think people do appreciate them, but with a horse so loved by the public there will always be concern about keeping them going (and in this case sending him over fences). I hope he runs well and retires ( whenever he does!) safe and sound!

As for Douvan...I hope we see him at the Festival!!


----------



## Tihamandturkey (17 November 2019)

bonny said:



			And do what with them ? You do know that Douvan is only 9 ?
		
Click to expand...

My concern is for  Faugheen - the subject of the original post - go and pick an argument with someone else ðŸ™„


----------



## bonny (2 February 2020)

That was about as good as it gets, his second grade 1 and at the age of 12 he’s as good a novice chaser as he was a hurdler. Just a brilliant racehorse !


----------



## humblepie (2 February 2020)

Just watched it amazing reception. Cracking two days racing in Ireland. What some superstars.  Really like Kemboy as well


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 February 2020)

I haven't managed to watch the race but I have seen the reception he got - and he deserved every second of it! I will admit I had my doubts about him chasing at the top level at his age, thinking he would be left behind by the younger crowd, but no, I am happy to be proven wrong this time. He truly is a magnificent animal and I now do think there could be another Cheltenham win in him - or at the very least a hugely competative run.


What about Honeysuckle? I truly hope she can win the Champion Hurdle! I do think that is where she will go as I know Kenny will want a top notch crown! And there will be other years to win the mares hurdle but this year looks to be her best chance at the big one itself! She flunked the last the other day, went down a length or so and then faught tooth and hoof to get her head back in front. Guts is what she has in abundance!


----------

